# list the names of all the livebearer species you know



## sam9953012690

i need to know the names of many livebearer species so please tell me as many as you know.


----------



## saglines

Halfbeaks


----------



## Fishboydanny1

guppies
latippina mollies
platies
swordtails
mosquitofish
least killi
pike livebearer
montezuma swordtail
velifera molly
sphenops molly
amazon molly (only females, no males in species)
knife livebearer

there are more than that.....


----------



## eaglesfan3711

i think that the problem for you is that there are sooo many types of livebearers, that it is hard to name them all. Had you askedto name common livebearers, swordtails, guppies, mollies, platues, and endler's livebearers are the most common. However, there are so many types, that it is hard to name them all.


----------



## Chickadee

The major divisions of them are Swordtails, Platies, Guppies, and Mollies and there are many divisions under those. If you know which type you are interested in under one of those it would help to know what to tell you. But yes, there are a lot of them.

Rose


----------



## Ulli Bauer

I've got some more:
Neoheterandria elegans
Neoheterandria tridentiger
Heterandria elegans (Dwarf Livebearer)
H. bimaculata
H. jonesii

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## Oldman

We have yet to even break the surface when all you have listed is the half dozen common Poeciliids that you can find in a pet shop. Mollies are not a species. The ones we see are usually P lattipina or P shenops, also called P mexicana, or P vellifera. Pet store mollies are often some combination of the 3 most common species listed above. Color variations are not different fish, they are just color variations. The same goes for fancy fin shapes. There are over 20 different species known by a common name that includes the word molly. Some are brackish in the wild and some will die almost instantly if you put any salt with them. Swordtails are mostly the result of selective breedings of X helleri and / or X maculatus. Again, the common swordtails in your LFS is probably derived from selecting one of these or a cross with the maculatus. There are many Xiphophorus species that include lots of things we call by the common name of platy although they are separate species and swordtails which are again lots of species. The most common are the X helleri and X variatus. Some of the nicer looking swordtails in my opinion only are X montezumae and X nezahualcoyotl. That leaves us the goodeid family entirely unmentioned. Some that I have in my own tanks are Xenotoca eiseni, Ameca splendens, Xenotaenia resolanae, Goodea gracilis, Xenoophorus captivus and Ilyodon whitei. That brings us to the Limias which have a definite mollyish look to them. In that group I only have Limia perugia and Limia melanogasters although there are many different species in the Limia group. My latest livebearer breeding adventure, so far not successful, is Brachyrhaphis roseni, my avatar on this forum is a female roseni. They are related to the Gambusia family which are commonly known as mosquito fish and are a bit aggressive for a community tank. That still leaves some of the more common livebearers like Heterandria formosa which make a very nice fish for a small tank.


----------



## Fishboydanny1

> ones we see are usually P lattipina or P shenops, also called P mexicana, or P vellifera.


the species name p velifera is often mistaken for the sphenops molly, also known as the shortfin molly (another bunch of species in itself) when P. velifera is actually the largest species of all mollies, and is actually a type of sailfin. they look a lot like the mollies from florida (P latipinna), but are stockier, longer tail, and have a dorsal fin that looks like a trapazoid, with the small side on the fish. the florida molly (as i like to call P latipinna) has an oval shaped dorsal fin. i'll post pictures when i have more time....

P.S. the florida molly only grows to about 3 or 4 inches, wheras the veliferas grow up to 7 (I live in florida, and the biggest Florida molly i've caught yet is 4 inches, a female. i know a person who breeds 'purebred' veliferas and have seen them at 6-7 inches, male and female!)


----------



## Guest

Xiphophorus species


----------



## Oldman

Yes KillzKayz, the Xiphophorus stockcenter has a list of the Xiphophorus that they have but I can't name them all without a lookup. The question was what fish do you know. I also have seen a list of molly species, can;'t remember exactly where that listed 23 separate species. I could just list web sites but thought the idea was what fish do we know. I only listed fish in my own tanks or fish that I have known from close contact.


----------



## Guest

Oldman said:


> Yes KillzKayz, the Xiphophorus stockcenter has a list of the Xiphophorus that they have but I can't name them all without a lookup. The question was what fish do you know. I also have seen a list of molly species, can;'t remember exactly where that listed 23 separate species. I could just list web sites but thought the idea was what fish do we know. I only listed fish in my own tanks or fish that I have known from close contact.


Hmm i think he was asking about different species of livebearers, not just specifically ones we very familiar with, if i'm wrong, my mistake sorry.


----------



## Oldman

It may have just been the way I read it. 

I regularly use the link you gave along with links to goodeids.com, endlers USA and the American Livebearer Association site. I am very much a livebearer enthusiast so I have many links to livebearer sites. For the sake of doing searches, this place is quite easy to use for goodeids. http://www.discoverlife.org/mp/20q?search=Goodeidae


----------



## Bottomfeeder

Guppy
Molly
Platy
Anableps
Mosquitofish
Pike Livebearer
Pupfish
Endler
Goodeid
Thats all of the top of my head...


----------

